# S&W Shield 9mm for $429.99 at Kittery Trading Post



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

They presently have 127 in stock.......
Kittery]Kittery Trading Post Trading Post

Or call 1-800-872-4867
Order Info
M&P SHIELD 9MM LUG Smith & Wesson
UPC: 022188147216
Catalog# 180021


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

it is now Saturday 4-6-2013 at 1220 MDT. They just sold the last one to the guy who called 3 minutes before I did ! :smt076 

Timing is everything.

Are they available anywhere else for a less than inflated price?

And what does the word "LUG" after the 9mm indicate?


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Luger


----------



## MSG_Glenn (Apr 5, 2013)

Younguy said:


> it is now Saturday 4-6-2013 at 1220 MDT. They just sold the last one to the guy who called 3 minutes before I did ! :smt076
> 
> Timing is everything.
> 
> ...


That didn't take long. I bought an M&P 40C in December & am still waiting for delivery, number 7 on the list of about 30, lol. The cost was $455 including 3 mags & Trijicon night sights with a LEO/Security/Military discount. I can't find them anywhere for anything near that price even without the Trijicons & 3rd mag. Well worth the wait since at least I'm presently armed.


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Waiting for delivery from this Kittery Trading Post place? Maybe it's just as well I didnt get one of them then. It is going to be my primary, actually my only, carry piece. Have CCW permit 9 months and have been waiting for a shield for near MSRP. I dont want to wait 4 months for delivery but I also dont want to pay $700. 

Where is an honest citizen to go?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I do not believe MSG Glenn ordered his from Kittery Trading Post. I know of few people that ordered the Shield from Kittery recently and received them within a week.

Kittery's $429.99 price is very reasonable considering its the sought after Shield and given the panic buying presently going on. On the S&W site they give a suggested retail price of $449.00.

I just looked and they show 12 Shields still in stock......
Kittery Trading Post


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Kittery Trading Post has been in business for 75 yrs, and we're in Kittery Maine, not that far from S&W in Springfield Ma. We're about 15 miles from the Sig plant <I once worked for Sig, making the guns> We have about *another 200 S&W Shield 9mm coming in soon*, so those of you who weren't able to get in on it, here's another chance. You can also place the guns we have on a 7-day no money involved hold or a 60 day hold with 20 % down, 60 days to pay (we all do it this way) *We have a special order system that we take your order over the phone, give you a customer number and place you in que for what you ordered. When it comes in, we send you a postcard and call you.*
Hope this helps. Give the store a call.
1-800-USA-GUNS


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, those pistols sold like hotcakes!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

berettatoter said:


> Wow, those pistols sold like hotcakes!


It is one of the hottest in demand weapons presently..... I picked one up from Kittery Trading Post and its everything they say it is........ :smt071:


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

I now have one on order from Kittery. One of thier next batch. They took all my information and will contact me when it is in. I believe they will. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Younguy said:


> I now have one on order from Kittery. One of their next batch. They took all my information and will contact me when it is in. I believe they will. Looking forward to it.


They are a reputable dealer so hopefully they will get them soon...........


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Younguy said:


> I now have one on order from Kittery. One of thier next batch. They took all my information and will contact me when it is in. I believe they will. Looking forward to it.


Put my name on the reserve list on the 8th, got a call on the 17th, called them back on the 18th and picked it up from my FFL dealer today. :smt038 !! !! !! 14 days total and the same price, $429 plus shipping, background and FFL charge takes it to total $500. 
Now I just need to clean it out good and get to the range for a couple hundred rounds. Going to read the manual a couple times and practice field stripping too. Sure wish I had a couple hundred more rounds on hand.

Thanks for the lead to these Cait43


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Younguy said:


> Put my name on the reserve list on the 8th, got a call on the 17th, called them back on the 18th and picked it up from my FFL dealer today. :smt038 !! !! !! 14 days total and the same price, $429 plus shipping, background and FFL charge takes it to total $500.
> Thanks for the lead to these Cait43


They must have all 200 of the Shields on the back order list because I just went to there site and there are none listed there...

Glad your happy now Younguy..............


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Picked my 9mm Shield up last Monday and I finally got to the range on this Tuesday. Cleaned the gun out first and had 1 FTF, 2 FTE and 4 stovepipes in the first 30 rds. The next 70 fed fine. Target on left was second 7 through the gun, on Right was the last target I shot. Both show 7 rds from 12 feet.

Trigger feels a little 'gritty' to it. Will this smooth out or is it something I need to worry about? This is only the second brand new out of the box firearm I have purchased, first being the Ruger SR22, and I didn't notice this feeling on that one. Only have 100 rds through it so far and I did clean it when I got back from the range.

Looking forward to the end of this ammo crisis for sure.

In the mean time, yep, I'm happy.


----------

